# 17T cog



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a 17T cog that slips on a coaster brake or Nexus hub. Does anyone know an online source? At our shop I found one 16T in the bin but the rest are all 18T. Our distributor catalogs don't have them and Googling has gotten me nothing.


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

Sturmey Archer makes a 17T cog that will fit a nexus hub, but I think they're only for 1/8" chains.

Sturmey-Archer Spare Parts from Harris Cyclery


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

As in beach cruiser/BMX chain? No problem as it's for my wife's beach cruiser. This reminds me though, can a 9spd chainring be used with a beach cruiser chain? I'm about to have an extra road crankset I want to put on my cruiser via a BB adapter.


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

It will work because the teeth will fit inside the chain, but it might make a little noise. Probably no big deal for a boardwalk bike. Bad for a high mileage bike.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Ah, everybody loves Shimano because...they don't provide parts support?

Fortunately Shimano, SRAM and Sturmey-Archer traditional pattern three-tab IGH cogs all interchange. Sturmey, which does provide parts support for their IGHs, catalogs 17T cogs in deep dished, dished and flat for both 1/8 and 3/32 chain in black, chrome or xylan finish. Of these, retail source Bike Tools Etc shows current stock on the:
HSL717 black, dished, 1/8
HSL840 chrome, dished, 1/8
HSL772 black, flat, 1/8
HSL862 chrome, dished, 3/32

"Our distributor"? If you're a bike shop, you can get the complete range of Sturmey parts wholesale from a number of places.


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

Good find. Its in stock at Bike Tools website: Bike Tools Etc. - 1000's of bicycle tools and parts for the home mechanic!

They nail you on shipping, though. Just found one on Amazon for basically half the price of Bike Tools combined price + shipping: Amazon.com: Sturmey Archer Cog 17T Black: Sports & Outdoors

Can't tell whether its dished or not. But Niagara Cycle is legit. I've bought stuff there before. Bought my Alfine hub there, actually.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

john_dalhart said:


> Ah, everybody loves Shimano because...they don't provide parts support?...


Do you have a part number for a Shimano 17T cog? I have part numbers for 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, and 23 Shimano Nexus cogs but nothing for a 17. I have all the Nexus cogs except for the 16T (don't want/need that size). BTW, Alfine cogs only come in 18 and 20.


----------

